# Teufel Decoderstation oder Alternative?



## el barto (19. November 2008)

Hallo,

ich habe ein Teufel Concept E Magnum PE und eine Creative Xtreme Music (unter Vista x64 ). Bin mit dem Klang eigentlich recht zufrieden.

Die X-Fi wird aber vielleicht mal gegen eine Xonar getauscht aber da passt mir das Kosten/Nutzen Verhältnis doch nicht so recht  da die X-Fi so schlecht auch nicht ist und die Xonar einen Batzen Geld kostet. Aber jetzt zum eigentlichen Thema 

Möchte an meine CEM PE mehrer Geräte anschließen (TV, Ipod, Keyboard) 

Daher hab ich mir die Decoderstation von Teufel angeschaut und das (geschriebene ) hört sich, finde ich, nicht schlecht an. Preis passt auch für mich. Aber wie sieht es mit dem Sound aus? Ist der gut oder sogar besser als die X-Fi (bei Filmen und Musik) wegen DTS und Dolby-Decoder? 

Wenn ich die Decoderstation zwischen Soundanlage und PC schließe sollte die Karte im PC das Signal eigentlich nur möglichst verlustfrei zum Decoder durchschleifen oder? Zwei mal die Signale umwandeln ist sicher nicht ideal... (?)  Kann die X-Fi das?

Und zu guter Letzt wie sieht es mit Alternativen aus? (sollte so im Preisbereich der Decoderstation liegen, also ca. 150€ +-) 

Mir ist klar das die Anlage in den Augen mancher einen scheiß Sound hat aber ich bin Schüler und kann mir keinen 5000€ Anlage zulegen . Daher auch ein günstiger Decoder, Receiver oder ähnliches mit dem bestmögliche Ergebnis.

mfg el barto


----------



## Adrenalize (19. November 2008)

Hm, ich würde da eher einen günstigen AV-Receiver nehmen, der hat mehr Anschlussmöglichkeiten und ist flexibler als die Teufelbox, bei ähnlichem Preis.
Z.B. Yamaha RX-V361T (bei Geizhals ab ca 150 EUR) oder Yamaha RX-V461T bzw. Yamaha RX-V363T (beide 180-200 EUR).


----------



## el barto (19. November 2008)

Beherrschend diese Receiver auch den Upmix von Stereo auf 5.1. Die Decoderstation soll es ermöglichen das z.B. Musik oder TV in Stereo aus allen Lautsprechern gespielt wird. Dies ist bei meiner X-Fi nicht der Fall, was mich doch recht stört. 

Und wie sieht es mit dem Durchschleifen der Signale über die X-Fi aus. Kann die das und ist es notwendig bzw. sinnvoll?

mfg el barto


----------



## Adrenalize (19. November 2008)

Durchschleifen von DTS und AC3 ist ja das einfachere, da musst du afaik nur die X-FI über einen der digitalen Ausgänge verkabeln und im jeweiligen Videplayer halt SPDIF Ausgabe wählen, dann dekodiert die Soundkarte nicht sondern schickt es raus an den Decoder/Receiver.

Was den Upmix angeht: Kann ich nicht genau sagen, aber afaik haben das die meisten (alle?) AV-Receiver. Beim Audio-Text des Yamaha V361 steht z.B.


> Mannigfaltige DSP-Programme, virtueller Surround-Sound für Stereo-Material und Kopfhörer sowie der inzwischen fest etablierte „Music Enhancer” für Konservenmusik aus dem MP3-Player bringen akustische Abwechslung - stark komprimierte Musikstücke bekommen auf zwei oder gar fünf Kanälen mehr Glanz, mit ein wenig mehr Basspegel hier und etwas mehr Oberwellen da.


Klingt schon danach, als könnte der Receiver ein Sterosignal virtuell verbreitern und auf allen Boxen ausgeben. Aber Musik aus einem kleineren 5.1 set ist ohnehin nicht so prickelnd, da solltest du zu massiveren Stereolautsprechern oder alternativ zu guten Kopfhörern greifen (sind halt günstiger und man hat die Musik gleich im Ohr).
Die kleinen Surround-Würfelchen haben ja bauartbedingt meist etwas wenig Mitten...


----------



## el barto (19. November 2008)

Ok danke!

Möchte das CEM auch für Musik nutzen (und dann möglichst aus allen Lautsprechern) und soo schlecht finde ich den Klang gar nicht. Habe auch einen Sennheiser-Kopfhörer, der zwar besser klingt aber dann kann eben nur ich was hören  und niemand anderes im Raum 

Aber dies Reciever sehen schon interessant aus! Vielen Dank für die Empfehlung!
Bietet Yamah die einzig vernünftigen Teile in der Preisklasse an oder gäbe es noch Alternativen von anderen Herstellern. (Preis bis max. 200€)

mfg el barto


----------



## Adrenalize (19. November 2008)

el barto schrieb:


> Aber dies Reciever sehen schon interessant aus! Vielen Dank für die Empfehlung!
> Bietet Yamah die einzig vernünftigen Teile in der Preisklasse an oder gäbe es noch Alternativen von anderen Herstellern. (Preis bis max. 200€)


Da bin ich leider nicht so ganz auf dem Laufenden, aber die Yamahs werden glaub ich des öfteren als Preis-Leistungs-tipps im untersten Preissegment bei Fachzeitschriften empfohlen. Bis 200 EUR gibts bei AV-Receivern eh nicht viel, evtl. was von JVC und Panasonic, aber ob die besser sind als die Yamaha?

Vielleicht können dir ja noch ein paar andere hier Tipps dazu geben.
Aber ich denke auch so ein günstiger Receiver ist der Decoderstaion überlegen. Mehr Anschlüsse, Radio drin und die Möglichkeit, auch passive boxen dran zu betreiben. die Box ist ja afaik kein Verstärker sondern nur ein reiner Decoder, oder?

Nachtrag:
In http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/sound/11057-teufel-concept-s-concept-r2-decoderstation-3-a.html gings um eine ähnliche Frage, kannst du dir ja mal ansehen.
Laut http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/s...ncept-r2-decoderstation-3-a-4.html#post176696 war der Threadersteller zufrieden mit seinem Einkauf


----------



## el barto (19. November 2008)

Bin lediglich auf zwei weitere Geräte gestoßen, welche aber beide eigentlich nicht meinem Preisrahmen entsprechen:

1. Onkyo TX-SR 5052
2. Denon AVR-1503

Würden solche Reciever überhaupt noch einen hörbaren Vorteil gegenüber z.B. dem Yamaha RX-V 361 bringen? Vorallem bei meinem CEM PE...

Tendiere momentan stark zum Yamaha!

mfg el barto


----------



## JunkMastahFlash (19. November 2008)

> Laut http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/s...ncept-r2-decoderstation-3-a-4.html#post176696 war der Threadersteller zufrieden mit seinem Einkauf



Yep, bin eigtl. wirklich recht zufrieden.
Der Yamaha hat in dem Preissegment einen ordentlichen Klang, klar geht da, mit mehr Geld im Portemonaie, noch einiges,  aber für das T1 reicht mir das eigtl. voll aus.
Für das CEM sollte es mehr als ausreichen und ist wahrscheinlich auch noch überdimensioniert.

Nur für 5.1 Upmix, finde ich das eigtl. übertrieben.
Da müsste es doch eigtl. auch ne Softwareseitige Lösung geben.

Wenn du das Signal über Lichtwellenleiter weitergibst, ist die X-Fi eigtl. unnötig und wenn du das Signal Analog weitergibst, ist das ja eigtl. auch nicht das wahre, da dann das Signal durch die Xfi läuft und der Receiver nur den Upmix macht.
ICH weiss nicht ob da ne Klangverbesserung bei den Boxen rauskommt.

Allerdings, denke ich auch, dass in Sachen Anschlussmöglichkeiten und Erweiterbarkeit der 361 der Decoderbox überlegen ist.

Was ich mich jetzt nur frage, ist wie der Receiver, der ja eigtl. für Passivboxen ausgelegt ist, denn mit dem CEM umgeht und wie das CEM angeschlossen wird.
Aber da wird dir wer anders weiterhelfen können.

Mfg


----------



## el barto (19. November 2008)

Es geht mir ja nicht hauptsächlich um den 5.1 Upmix, nur sollte der Receiver auch das beherrschen. 
Wichtig ist mir eine gute DTS und Dolby Decodierung für den TV und auch den PC. Außerdem sollte es viele Anschlussmöglichkeiten haben um mehrer Geräte an das CEM anschließen zu können. Daher sehe ich den Yamaha gegenüber der Decoderstation klar im Vorteil.

Warum sollte es Probleme geben das CEM an den Receiver anzuschließen?

mfg el barto


----------



## JunkMastahFlash (19. November 2008)

Also Dolby der und DTS kriegt er natürlich hin.
Leider gibts ja keine games mit DTS Kodierung, bzw hab ich noch keine gesehen.

Naja, mit dem Anschliessen wars halt so gemeint, dass der 361 ja die einzelnen Kanäle für die Passiv Boxen hat und da halt jede Box einzelnd vom Receiver angesteuert wird.
Wie das bei Aktivboxen aussieht, habe ich ehrlich gesagt keine Ahnung.

Mfg


----------



## Adrenalize (20. November 2008)

So genau kenne ich mich da auch nicht aus, aber im Grunde sind die Satelliten ja passiv und werden über den Subwoofer gespeist, die könnte man wohl auch an den AV-Receiver hängen, oder knallen die durch wenn man zu weit aufdreht?
Mit aktivem Sub sollte der Verstärker umgehen können.

Hier mal ein auszug aus der Teufel-FAQ:


> Wie schließe ich das Concept E Magnum Power Edition an einen AV-Receiver an?
> 
> Die mannigfaltigen Einsatzmöglichkeiten des Concept E Magnum Power Edition machen auch vor einem AV-Receiver nicht halt. Obgleich vollaktiv konzipiert, ist das Set auch teilaktiv im Zusammenhang mit einem AV-Receiver einzusetzen. Sie können das Concept E Magnum Power Edition wie ein gewöhnliches Lautsprechersystem anschließen: die fünf Satelliten über Lautsprecherkabel an die entsprechenden Lautsprecherausgänge Front R/L, Rear R/L und Center des AV-Receivers/Verstärkers und der Subwoofer vom Front R-Eingang über ein Mono-Cinchkabel an den Sub Out-Ausgang am A/V-Receiver/Verstärker. Wenn der A/V-Receiver/Verstärker Vorverstärkerausgänge für alle Kanäle anbietet (Front R/L, Rear R/L, Center und Subwoofer), läßt sich das Concept E Magnum Power Edition auch über 3 Cinchkabelpaare an den Subwoofer und die Satelliten über Lautsprecherkabel an den Subwoofer anschließen.


----------



## nfsgame (21. November 2008)

el barto schrieb:


> Bin lediglich auf zwei weitere Geräte gestoßen, welche aber beide eigentlich nicht meinem Preisrahmen entsprechen:
> 
> 1.Onkyo TX-SR 5052
> 2. Denon AVR-1503
> ...


Also ich würde den Onkyo nehmen. Ist aber geschmacks (und ruf) Sache. Onkyo hat einfach den besseren Ruf als Yamaha und ich selbst würde auch zu Onkyo tendieren.



Adrenalize schrieb:


> So genau kenne ich mich da auch nicht aus, aber im Grunde sind die Satelliten ja passiv und werden über den Subwoofer gespeist, die könnte man wohl auch an den AV-Receiver hängen, oder knallen die durch wenn man zu weit aufdreht?
> Mit aktivem Sub sollte der Verstärker umgehen können.
> 
> Hier mal ein auszug aus der Teufel-FAQ:


Wenn man die Satteliten im Reciever auf Small oder Mittle von der Größe her einstellt greift vorher ne Schutzschaltung ein also ist die Chance, dass man die Satteliten schrottet sehr gering. Die Satteliten müssen an die normalen Lautsprecheranschlüsse und der Sub an den Subwooferpreout.


----------



## el barto (5. Februar 2009)

Die Entscheidung ist immer noch nicht getroffen   

Habe mich nun durch einige Tests von A/V Receivern gewühlt und auch viel darüber gelesen. Aber eine Frage habe ich noch.

Anscheinend sind nicht alle Receiver in der Lage Ton über HDMI wieder zu geben. Dies brauche ich aber zwingend. 

1. Welche Receiver können das und sind günstig? (Bild ist mir egal. Mir gehts nur um den Ton)

2. Gibt es dahingehend einen Zusammenhang zu den verscheiden HDMI Versionen? Kann der Ton erst ab HDMI 1.2 wieder gegeben werden?

Vorschläge sind außdrücklich erwümnscht  Absolutes Preismaximum liegt bei 300 Euro hoffe da gibt es was.

mfg el barto


----------



## nfsgame (5. Februar 2009)

el barto schrieb:


> Die Entscheidung ist immer noch nicht getroffen
> 
> Habe mich nun durch einige Tests von A/V Receivern gewühlt und auch viel darüber gelesen. Aber eine Frage habe ich noch.
> 
> ...


alle Reciever die HDMI 1.3a haben können das. Als Beispiel die komplette x06-Serie von Onkyo (606, 706, 806, 906). Sind gut und Günstig .

Edit: http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a329635.html
Der 606 fängt aber erst bei 425eur an.


----------



## el barto (5. Februar 2009)

Vielen Dank!! 

Auch der Onkyo 506? 

mfg el barto

edit:

laut Amazon hat der 506 nur 1.1 HDMI...das geht nicht oder? 

und wie sieht es mit 1.2 aus das hätte der Onkyo 576... geht das?


----------



## nfsgame (5. Februar 2009)

1.2 kann soweit ich weiß nur Stereo. Bin mir da aber nicht ganz sicher.
Der 606 kann das volle Programm das weiß ich ganz sicher.


----------



## el barto (5. Februar 2009)

Der 606 kostet aber auch das volle Programm 

Gibt nichts günstigeres oder? Und ich glaube mal nicht das ein 400€ Receiver an einem 180€ Teufel sys sinn macht... aber ich sehe keine andere Möglichkeit Sound von der HDMI Quelle (Notebook) aufs Teufel zu bringen. 

mfg el barto


----------



## nfsgame (5. Februar 2009)

Kenwood KRF-V6300D-S 5.1 A/V-Receiver silber Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland
Hat allerding keine der neuen Tonformate.
Kenwood KRF-V7300D 7.1 A/V-Receiver schwarz Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland
Hat die Tonformate.

Darfst allerdings bei keinem der Reciever unglaubliche Verarbeitungsqualität verlangen/erwarten. Plastikfront (kein Alu) und mittelmäßige Anschlussterminals.


----------



## el barto (5. Februar 2009)

Ok vielen Dank noch mal nfsgame! 

Wird glaube ich für das was ich habe genügen. Ist immerhin nur ein CEM PE... für den PC und absolut ausreichend für mich.

Die neuen Tonformate brauche ich nicht. Bluray schau ich nur über die große Anlage und da ist ehe alles über HDMI incl. Plasma und Anlage. 

Ist die Tonqualität der Kenwood vergleichbar mit der von PC-Soundkarten? Meiner X-Fi z.B.?

off topic... schön mal auch nen Hannoveraner zu sehen 

mfg el barto


----------



## Mosed (5. Februar 2009)

el barto schrieb:


> Beherrschend diese Receiver auch den Upmix von Stereo auf 5.1. Die Decoderstation soll es ermöglichen das z.B. Musik oder TV in Stereo aus allen Lautsprechern gespielt wird. Dies ist bei meiner X-Fi nicht der Fall, was mich doch recht stört.
> 
> Und wie sieht es mit dem Durchschleifen der Signale über die X-Fi aus. Kann die das und ist es notwendig bzw. sinnvoll?
> 
> mfg el barto




Die X-Fi kann Upmix auf 5.1 Nennt sich _X-FI CMSS-3D_
Das muss man nur Einstellen in der Audiokonsole.

Wenn deine X-FI einen digitalen Ausgang hat, müsste man durchschleifen einstellen können.


----------



## JunkMastahFlash (5. Februar 2009)

Warum zur Hölle möchtest du den Ton via HDMI an dein Receiver leiten ?
Da gibts doch noch mindestens 3 andere Möglichkeiten, wovon mind. 1 bei deinem Notebook zur Verfügung stehen wird.
TosLink
Coax
?Klinke?

Ein 130€ Boxensystem an einem 300€ Receiver macht irgendwie keinen Sinn.


----------



## el barto (5. Februar 2009)

Elementardrache schrieb:


> Die X-Fi kann Upmix auf 5.1 Nennt sich _X-FI CMSS-3D_
> Das muss man nur Einstellen in der Audiokonsole.
> 
> Wenn deine X-FI einen digitalen Ausgang hat, müsste man durchschleifen einstellen können.



Den Vergleich zur X-Fi zog ich, weil ich jetzt in meinem Desktop PC, der am CEM hängt ein drin habe. Das Notebook hat natürlich keine X-Fi . 

Die X-Fi klingt für mich gut und wie die funktioniert weiß ich auch... ging nur um den Vergelich zwischen (jetzt) Desktop und (dann später) Notebook.



JunkMastahFlash schrieb:


> Warum zur Hölle möchtest du den Ton via HDMI an dein Receiver leiten ?
> Da gibts doch noch mindestens 3 andere Möglichkeiten, wovon mind. 1 bei deinem Notebook zur Verfügung stehen wird.
> TosLink
> Coax
> ...



NB hat neben den HDMI noch 2x Klinke. Beide aber analog. Wenn ich DTS und DD in Filmen haben will muss ich digital (was der HDMI ist) gehen. Sonst gibs nur Stereo.

Falls es eine Alternative zum A/V Receiver gibt immer her damit. Bin mit der teuren Lösung auch nicht glücklich. 
NB ist folgendes Notebooks HP Pavilion HDX16-1060 Multimedia-Book 16" Full HD!
HP HDX16-1000 Premium Notebook-PC-Serie Übersicht - HP Privatanwender HP Produkte

mfg el barto


----------



## Mosed (5. Februar 2009)

Was ich mich gerade frage: deine Anlage steht zu Hause, dein Rechner auch, wieso willst du dann über das Notebook Filme schauen?

Ah - Bluray Laufwerk.


Du könntest eine 5.1 USB-Soundkarte anschließen. Die verbindest du dann entweder per Y-Adapter an das CEM oder per Digitalkabel an den PC.


----------



## el barto (5. Februar 2009)

Elementardrache schrieb:


> Was ich mich gerade frage: deine Anlage steht zu Hause, dein Rechner auch, wieso willst du dann über das Notebook Filme schauen?
> 
> Ah - Bluray Laufwerk.
> 
> ...



1. Der PC kommt weg. Anstelle dessen das Notebook.

2. Richtig. Bluray und DVD. Außerdem noch Musik. 
Hatte das NB ja schon hier, musste es wegen defekter Lautsprecher aber einschicken. Konnte aber schon mal testhören. Wenn ich es analog direkt ans CEM anschließe kommt nur Stereo (was ja für Musik noch gehen würde, wobei in demfall keine Klangkulisse aufgebaut wird wie bei der X-Fi... also z.B sänger in der Mitte, Gitarre rechts, Drums links usw.)  und es hört sich einfach nicht schön an über Soundkarte des NB.

3. Eine Externe Soundkarte hatte ich auch schonn überlegt. Aber welche gäbe es mit 3 Ausgängen für das CEM Front/Rear/Center;Sub als klinke bräuchte ich ja (wie bei der X-fi) 
Das NB hat außerdem soweit ich weiß keine Digitalen ausgang. Es ist immer nur von Kopfhörerausgängen die rede..nicht das die Digital wären. HDMI wäre digital.

mfg el barto


----------



## JunkMastahFlash (5. Februar 2009)

Hast du das Notebook schon ?


----------



## el barto (5. Februar 2009)

el barto schrieb:


> Hatte das NB ja schon hier, musste es wegen defekter Lautsprecher aber einschicken. Konnte aber schon mal testhören.



Jup gekauft ist es aber schon. Gibt für mich auch keine Alternative. Abgesehn von den Soundanschlüssen ist es perfekt für mich.

mfg el barto


----------



## xXenermaXx (5. Februar 2009)

es gibt vllt noch eine (bzw. 2) andere Möglichkeit(en): einmal gibt es ein Gerät was HDMI auf DVI und SPDIF (also das digitale Audiosignal) splittet.
das hier (müsstest halt trotzdem noch sowas wie die Decoderstation dazu stellen damit der Ton an die Boxen weiter geleitet wird) ... oder du nimmst halt wirklich ne USB-Soundkarte ( die zum Bleistift ) und hängst das kaufst hier ebenfalls die Decoderstation dazu 

Edit: sry bei der musst du natürlich keine Decoderstation dran hängen die hat ja schon 3 analoge Ausgänge ^^


----------



## el barto (5. Februar 2009)

xXenermaXx schrieb:


> es gibt vllt noch eine (bzw. 2) andere Möglichkeit(en): einmal gibt es ein Gerät was HDMI auf DVI und SPDIF (also das digitale Audiosignal) splittet.
> das hier (müsstest halt trotzdem noch sowas wie die Decoderstation dazu stellen damit der Ton an die Boxen weiter geleitet wird) ... oder du nimmst halt wirklich ne USB-Soundkarte ( die zum Bleistift ) und hängst das kaufst hier ebenfalls die Decoderstation dazu
> 
> Edit: sry bei der musst du natürlich keine Decoderstation dran hängen die hat ja schon 3 analoge Ausgänge ^^



Danke! Klingt beides sehr gut.

Allerdings kostet der Splitter für HDMI fast so viel wie der günstige Kenwood A/V Receiver. Dann würde ich letztern bevorzugen 

Soundkarte ist echt eine gute Alternative. Ist die gut? Wie ist die allgemeine Qualität der Dinger? Im Vergleich zum 200€ Kennwood oder meiner Desktop X-FI?
Was gibt es noch so? Kann ruhig mehr als die Terratec kosten ist ja weit günstiger als alles anderen Möglichkeiten.

Bei einer Soundkarte kann ich ja sogar jeglichen Receiver oder Decoderstation sparen. 

An dieser Stelle nochmal ein großes Dankeschön an alle die versuchen mir mit dem Probelm zu helfen!!  Top Leute 

mfg el barto


----------



## Herbboy (5. Februar 2009)

mal nebenbei: warum MUSS der ton per HDMI übertragen werden? an sich haben doch alle geräte, die auch HDMI haben, immer mind. auch noch nen koaxialen oder optischen digitalausgang. ^^  auch notebooks - oder is das schon ein älteres? kann ja nicht sein, wenn es HDMI hat. die meisten haben nen optischen digitalausgang im kopfhörerausgang intergiert. schau mal beim soundkartenmenü, ob da was von "spdif" steht, wenn ja, dann hat dein NBook auch definitiv nen digiout.


und gibt es wirklich receiver, die keinen ton per HDMI empfangen können? das würde ja bedeuten, dass ein HDMI-anschluss an so einem reciever nur dafür da wäre, um ein bild durchzuschleifen - welchen sinn würde das machen?


----------



## xXenermaXx (5. Februar 2009)

bitte 

Also vom Klang kann man wohl von dieser USB-Soundkarte keine Wunder erwarten. Im Vergleich zu einer X-Fi wird sie sicherlich hinten anstehen ... aber ich kann dir da leider nix genaueres sagen nutze selber nur onboardsound.


----------



## el barto (5. Februar 2009)

Und wenn da etwas mit "spdif" steht... worüber kommt der denn dann raus? über den normalen Kopfhörer Klinkeausgang? 

Eine extra Digitalausgang hat es definitiv nicht...
das Notebook ist nagelneu.

Receiver gibt es ja anscheinend doch..dachte das anfangs auch aber wurde leider eines besseren belehrt 

Links zum NB sind oben aber die helfen was das angeht zugegebenermaßen kaum. 

mfg el barto


----------



## xXenermaXx (5. Februar 2009)

also wenn spdif irgendwo da steht dann kann es sein (ist beim Notebook meines Vaters [leider erkennt man nur den Anschluss aber kann nicht frontal reinsehen] jedenfalls so) dass der, ich glaube, Mikrofoneingang doppelt belegbar ist (einmal als Mikroeingang und zweitens als Digitalausgang) ... innen sieht man möglicherweise eine rote LED leuchten ... dann hat es einen optisch-digitalen Ausgang ... aber ich bin mir nicht sicher ob wenn in einem Treiber bzw. in der Software zum Onboardsound, dieses Notebooks, SPDIF steht, dass das Notebook dann auch zwingen einen digitalen Ausgang haben muss ... hab nochmal bisl was zu dem Notebook gesucht aber leider garnichts dazu gefunden ... =/


----------



## xXenermaXx (5. Februar 2009)

klick sowas gibts auch noch ... vllt hat die besseren klang (kann dir aber nichts versichern) ... musst halt für die Frontausgänge noch einen Adapter kaufen

... oder wenn du noch so einen Platz frei hast (aber glaub durch die TV Karte in Benutzung)
das ding hier mit dem Zusatzadaper ... wobei ich wieder keine Auskunft über die klanglichen Eigenschaften geben kann


----------



## el barto (5. Februar 2009)

xXenermaXx schrieb:


> klick sowas gibts auch noch ... vllt hat die besseren klang (kann dir aber nichts versichern) ... musst halt für die Frontausgänge noch einen Adapter kaufen
> 
> ... oder wenn du noch so einen Platz frei hast (aber glaub durch die TV Karte in Benutzung)
> das ding hier mit dem [http://de.europe.creative.com/products/product.asp?category=209&subcategory=677&product=16779]Zusatzadaper[/url] ... wobei ich wieder keine Auskunft über die klanglichen Eigenschaften geben kann



Vielen dank für deine Mühe. 

Sieht alles sehr gut aus, wobei mir die erstere externe 5.1 X-Fi am meisten zusagt. Die Adapter bräuchte ich noch nicht einmal. Laut Alternate bewertungen ist die auch besser als die Terratec. 

Habe jetzt erst einmal an HP eine Mail geschickt, inwiefern der SPDIF Ausgang vorhanden und nutzbar ist. Wenn ich da eine Antwort habe ist das sicherlich sehr hilfreich für die weiter Produktwahl. 

Falls es einen Digitalen SPDIF Ausgang hat geht ja auch nur die Decoderstation von Teufel. 

Falls nicht... wird es schwer 

mfg el barto


----------



## xXenermaXx (5. Februar 2009)

jupp kein Problem 

... wenn du SPDIF dran hast musst du aber schauen, dass du das richtige Kabel erwischt ... da gibts welche mit eckigen Anschlüssen und welche mit runden (bzw. manchmal sind da gleich [sry für die Wortwiederholung^^] Adapter mit bei) ... die andern passen nämlich nich ... aber ich kann dir dazu jetzt keinen link schicken weiß nich genau welche kabel das sind.

mfg xXenermaXx


----------



## RoXoR (6. Februar 2009)

hi, ich hätte eine frage an euch:
ich wollte mir auch die teufel decoder station holen, doch nun hab ich ein angebot für diesen av receiver erhalten (nur in schwarz): 
Onkyo TX-SR601E 6.1 Dolby Digital DTS Heimkino Receiver bei eBay.de: (endet 14.02.09 19:17:59 MEZ)

...für den selben preis wie die teufel box (~130€)

nun ist mir euere meinung wichtig  - was haltet ihr davon
habe außerdem noch eine asus xonar dx soundkarte

danke, grüße


----------



## xXenermaXx (6. Februar 2009)

Wenn du genug Platz hast würde ich dir eher zum Receiver raten ... kommt aber auch drauf an ob du (voll-)aktiv Boxen hast (also wo schon für jeden Lautsprecher ne Endstufe dran ist [bei z.B. Logitech Z5500 sind alle schon an den Sub angeschlossen]) wenn ja dann wird es mit dem Gerät nicht gehen (vllt über Umwege ... wobei die box dann günstiger wäre) ... außerdem weiß ich nicht inwiefern man sollchen Angeboten glauben schenken kann ... zum Vergleich wie teuer die Geräte im Normalfall sind hab ich leider nichts gefunden ... aber ansich ist Onkyo eine sehr gute Verstärkerschmiede ... vllt. kann dir jemand anderes noch etwas mehr helfen.

mfg


----------



## nfsgame (6. Februar 2009)

el barto schrieb:


> Ok vielen Dank noch mal nfsgame!
> 
> Wird glaube ich für das was ich habe genügen. Ist immerhin nur ein CEM PE... für den PC und absolut ausreichend für mich.
> 
> ...


Es wird genügen. Kannst vll. später noch zB auf nen Teufel System 1 erweitern.

Der Kenwood wird vorteile gegenüber der X-Fi haben, da er auf bessere D/A-Wandler und OPVs setzt. dieses Phänomen konnte ich selber schonmal geobachten bei nem kumpel.

Kommst du auch aus Hannover?



xXenermaXx schrieb:


> Wenn du genug Platz hast würde ich dir eher zum Receiver raten ... kommt aber auch drauf an ob du (voll-)aktiv Boxen hast (also wo schon für jeden Lautsprecher ne Endstufe dran ist [bei z.B. Logitech Z5500 sind alle schon an den Sub angeschlossen]) wenn ja dann wird es mit dem Gerät nicht gehen (vllt über Umwege ... wobei die box dann günstiger wäre) ... außerdem weiß ich nicht inwiefern man sollchen Angeboten glauben schenken kann ... zum Vergleich wie teuer die Geräte im Normalfall sind hab ich leider nichts gefunden ... aber ansich ist Onkyo eine sehr gute Verstärkerschmiede ... vllt. kann dir jemand anderes noch etwas mehr helfen.
> 
> mfg



(Voll-)aktive Boxen kann man auch an nem reciever anschließen. Gibt dann vorteile zB bei der Basspräzision und der Stimmendarstellung. Man muss die Sattelieten nur richtig am Reciever einstellen von der Übernahmefrequenz her.


----------



## xXenermaXx (6. Februar 2009)

ja stimmt ... zumindest dann wenn sie mit normalem Lautsprecherkabel angeschlossen werden ... abr bei manchen systemen werden die satelliten und der center ja über cinch an den sub angeschlossen ... dann dürfte es (zumindest mit diesem Receiver) nicht gehen, oder?


----------



## nfsgame (6. Februar 2009)

Nee. Dann ist es auch ziemlich unangebracht, bei so einem Billigsystem (denn nur solche benutzen Cinchanschlüsse für die Lautsprecher) in einen Reciever zu investieren.


----------



## RoXoR (6. Februar 2009)

sry hab ich ganz vergessen, hab das motiv 5:
PC-System Motiv 5: Vollaktives Multimedia-Set für universelle Nutzung von Lautsprecher Teufel


----------



## Adrenalize (6. Februar 2009)

Ich würde immer den Receiver vorziehen, wenn man den Platz hat und bereit ist, ggf. etwas mehr auszugeben. Selbst ein 200 EUR Receiver sollte alles können, was die Decoderstation so drauf hat, zudem haben Receiver weit mehr Ein- und Ausgänge als die Box und man kann damit auch mal Radio hören bzw. ihn mit weiteren Hifi-Komponenten koppeln (auch wenn die klassische Stereoanlage mit CD-Player usw. eher out ist).


----------



## RoXoR (6. Februar 2009)

okay, aber kann der receiver denn auch alles was die teufel box kann? ich frage, weil der receiver ja schon ziehmlich alt ist.. glaub von 2003


----------



## nfsgame (6. Februar 2009)

da gibts keine großen unterschiede, wenn man davon absieht, das Teufel in seiner Box so ziemlich die billigsten Komponenten verbaut. Sind immernoch besser als die die Creative auf siene X-Fi's setzt aber trotzdem....


----------



## el barto (6. Februar 2009)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Es wird genügen. Kannst vll. später noch zB auf nen Teufel System 1 erweitern.
> 
> Der Kenwood wird vorteile gegenüber der X-Fi haben, da er auf bessere D/A-Wandler und OPVs setzt. dieses Phänomen konnte ich selber schonmal geobachten bei nem kumpel.
> 
> Kommst du auch aus Hannover?



Ok dann würde ich so einen Kenwood auch einer externen Soundkarte vorziehen. Wenn ich einen Receiver habe ist es ja eigentlich egal, wie schlecht die Soundkarte des Notebooks ist oder?

Habe noch keine Antwort von HP bekommen bezüglich des SPDIF Ausgang am NB. Wenn es den nicht haben sollte wird es wohl der Kenwood oder eine sehr gute (falls es die gibt ) externe Soundkarte. Eher aber der 200€ Kenwood. 
Hat es SPDIF kann ich ja auch andere Receiver nehmen, da ich nicht mehr auf 1.3 HDMI angewiesen bin. SPDIF kann ich ja an alle Receiver anschließen oder? 

Komme nicht direkt aus Hannover, habe allerdings früher dort gewohnt. Jetzt Hildesheim. 



RoXoR schrieb:


> hi, ich hätte eine frage an euch:
> ich wollte mir auch die teufel decoder station holen, doch nun hab ich ein angebot für diesen av receiver erhalten (nur in schwarz):
> Onkyo TX-SR601E 6.1 Dolby Digital DTS Heimkino Receiver bei eBay.de: (endet 14.02.09 19:17:59 MEZ)
> 
> ...



kannst beim Motiv 5 einfach mal in die Bedienungsanleitung schauen. Da steht bei meinem CEM PE auch drin, wie das an einen Receiver anzuschließen ist. 

mfg el barto


----------



## el barto (9. Februar 2009)

Hier die von mir gestellte Frage:



> (...) Im Lautstärkefenster von  Windows Vista wird mir neben den Lautsprechern, dem HDMI Audio und den  Doppelkopfhörern auch ein digitaler SPDIF Ausgang angezeigt. Da ich mein 5.1  Soundsystem gerne darüber anschließen möchte, würde ich gerne wissen, wo und wie  ich dies tun kann.



So habe nun eine Antwort von HP: 



> Sehr geehrter Herr *****,
> 
> vielen Dank, dass Sie Kontakt mit dem  technischen Support von HP aufgenommen haben. Mein Name ist ***** und im  Folgenden werde ich versuchen, anhand der von Ihnen geschilderten  Problematik,eine Lösung zu finden. Bleiben weitere Fragen offen bzw. konnte ich  Ihnen nicht helfen, dann kontaktieren Sie mich bitte erneut. Ich werde Ihnen  dann zeitnah eine andere Lösung vorschlagen.
> 
> ...


also werde ich mich wohl zwangsläufig für den Kenwood A/V Receiver entscheiden müssen. Das HDX16-1060eg hat demnach keinen SPDIF Ausgang, obwohl dieser in der Soundsteuerung angegeben ist. Muss also über HDMI gehen. 

Die neuen Formate sollten sich für ein Concept E Magnum PE nicht lohnen oder? Blurays sollen zwar gehört werden, aber hört man den Unterschied zwischen den neuen Formaten und den älteren auf einem so günstigen Einsteigersystem?

mfg el barto


----------



## nfsgame (9. Februar 2009)

Nen bisschen wirds bringen, aber nur wenn du ganz angestrengt hörst .


----------



## el barto (9. Februar 2009)

Ok, aber rechtfertigt es einen Aufpreis von 100€? Und machen diese Formate bei diesen günstigen Receivern Sinn? 

mfg el barto


----------



## nfsgame (9. Februar 2009)

Ne bleiob dann lieber beim günstigeren. da kannst du zur not auch die neuen formate als pcm zuleiten.


----------



## el barto (9. Februar 2009)

Ok es bleibt beim günstigen!!! Wenn ich mir das Teil angeschafft habe werde ich mal von meinen Erfahrungen berichten.

Vielen Dank an alle die mir bei Entscheidung geholfen haben. Insbesondere  xXenermaXx, Adrenalize und nfsgame  Habt mir sehr geholfen!

mfg el barto


----------



## nfsgame (9. Februar 2009)

Ok.

Jo gerne. Und denk an die PN .


----------



## xXenermaXx (9. Februar 2009)

klar gerne ... auch wenn ich teilweise berichtigt wurde^^ was nur richtig ist!

bin ja selber noch auf der Suche nach einem richtigen Soundsystem (also Receiver usw.) 

mfG xXenermaXx


----------



## Adrenalize (9. Februar 2009)

Hast du mal über eine externe USB-Soundkarte für das Notebook nachgedacht? Evtl. gibts da ja was mit digitalem Output, Cinch oder so? Ich glaub von Creative gibts doch so ein Kasterl...
Wenn natürlich genug analoge klinkenbuchsen am Notebook sind, kannst du den Sound darüber ausgeben. aber macht der receiver dann noch Sinn? Analog sollte sich ja auch das Teufel direkt anstecken lassen.


----------



## el barto (10. Februar 2009)

Adrenalize schrieb:


> Hast du mal über eine externe USB-Soundkarte für das Notebook nachgedacht? Evtl. gibts da ja was mit digitalem Output, Cinch oder so? Ich glaub von Creative gibts doch so ein Kasterl...
> Wenn natürlich genug analoge klinkenbuchsen am Notebook sind, kannst du den Sound darüber ausgeben. aber macht der receiver dann noch Sinn? Analog sollte sich ja auch das Teufel direkt anstecken lassen.



Analog möchte ich es ja gerade nicht anschließen, weil ich dann nur Stereo raus bekomme. Habe ich schon gemacht und es klingt mehr als bescheiden. 

USB Soundkarte ist weiterhin eine Alternative, hat für mich aber einen Nachteil: Der Klang ist, wie mir zuvor gesagt worden ist, schlechter als bei einem noch so billigen Receiver.

Und wie ist das mit 5.1 Sound? Kann das eine externe Soundlösung decodieren? Laut HP geht der beim NB nur über HDMI aus. Kann die Soundkarte die Signale abgreifen über den USB?

Wichtig wäre mir DD und DTS bei DVDs als auch das Upscalen von Musik auf alle Lautsprecher und zwar nicht nur in Stereo. Meine X-Fi kann das momentan auch sehr gut (über CMSS-3D denk ich mal) Ein Receiver kann das aber soweit ich weiß auch (über Dolby Prologic!?)

Riesen Vorteil eine USB-Lösung wäre der Preis. 

Gefunden, welche auch Qualitativ einigermaßen gut sind wäre die Creative X-Fi (Sound Blaster X-Fi Surround 5.1) Gibt es bessere? 

mfg el barto


----------



## Adrenalize (10. Februar 2009)

Naja, bei AC3 und DTS willst du ja, dass es der Receiver decoded, nicht die Soundkarte. Denn der kann das ohnehin besser als jede Karte. Insofern braucht die Soundkarte nur einen SPDIF-Passthrough und einen digitalen Ausgang. Ob USB-Soundboxen das können, weiß ich nicht, theoretisch sollte es aber schon möglich sein, dass der Treiber das Signal digi9tal über den USB schiebt und von dem Kasten aus dann digital weiter an den Receiver.
Preis der Soundlösung wäre dann auch wurst, weil die Karte ja keine Töne erzeugen soll, das macht der Receiver.

Bei Soundausgabe über HDMI (wenn das NB das kann) ist halt die Frage, wie man das in den Receiver reinbekommt.

Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi Surround 5.1, USB (70SB109000002) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland Der hat laut Creative-homepage einen optischen Digitalausgang. Gibt aber evtl. noch andere, günstigere Geräte. digitaler Cinch oder so würde ja auch reichen.

http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a235515.html hat wohl auch einen TOS link output


----------



## el barto (10. Februar 2009)

Adrenalize schrieb:


> Naja, bei AC3 und DTS willst du ja, dass es der Receiver decoded, nicht die Soundkarte. Denn der kann das ohnehin besser als jede Karte. Insofern braucht die Soundkarte nur einen SPDIF-Passthrough und einen digitalen Ausgang. Ob USB-Soundboxen das können, weiß ich nicht, theoretisch sollte es aber schon möglich sein, dass der Treiber das Signal digi9tal über den USB schiebt und von dem Kasten aus dann digital weiter an den Receiver.
> Preis der Soundlösung wäre dann auch wurst, weil die Karte ja keine Töne erzeugen soll, das macht der Receiver.
> 
> Bei Soundausgabe über HDMI (wenn das NB das kann) ist halt die Frage, wie man das in den Receiver reinbekommt.
> ...



Mir geht es nun eigentlich um ein entweder/oder!

Entweder... die X-Fi  bzw. eine bessere externe Soundkarte (falls es die gibt)

oder... eine Receiver mit HDMI, also den Kenwood.

DTS/DD könnten beide nur der Unterscheid ist in der Qualität und dem Preis

vor allem letzteres hindert mich noch am Kauf des Receivers! Die Soundkarte kostet ca. 70€ der Receiver mehr als das Doppelte! Ob es sich da lohnt das zu investieren weiß ich nicht... 

Wenn die Qualität der externen Soundkarte an meine ExtremeMusic rankäme würde es mir reichen. 

mfg el barto


----------



## xXenermaXx (10. Februar 2009)

Die Soundkarte muss Dolby Digital Live können (um ein digitales Signal bei z.B. Spielen abzuliefern) ... dann kannst du auch Spiele mit 3D-Sound spielen  ... ansonsten bei Filmen (insofern sie DD codiert sind) kannst du das Signal auch mit einer normalen DTS/DD Soundkarte digital an den Receiver schicken ... oder du schließt die Boxen halt direkt (analog an die USB-Karte) an dann kannst du Spiele mit surround Sound zocken und die Karte sollte auch 5.1 Filme in 5.1 wiedergeben (ohne das du DDL brauchst) ... aber was ich bei den Filmen nicht weiß ob man auch welche die mit DD/DTS codiert worden sind, mit den analogen Ausgängen abspielen kann

hoffe es war nich zu verwirrend ansonstn gerne nochmal nachfragen 

mfG xXenermaXx


----------



## el barto (11. Februar 2009)

ok... verwirrend war es nicht unbedingt..habs verstanden 

werde mir jetzt erst einmal sie externe x-fi (was besseres habe ich nicht gefunden) zulegen. Die ist bezahlbar und wenn es nicht meinem Anspruch genügt gebe ich sie zurück und hole mir den HDMI-Receiver von Kenwood.

Die USB-X-Fi scheint ähnliches zu können wie meine ExtremeMusic jetzt. Werde dann das CEM einfach analog anschließen (ist es ja jetzt auch) und hören ob der Klang gleich oder schlechter ist... besser wird er ja kaum sein weil es beides der gleiche Chip ist. 

Wenn das getan ist berichte ich mal 


mfg el barto


----------



## JunkMastahFlash (17. Februar 2009)

Mich interessier jetzt, wie du denn bitte die Surroundsignale an die Soundkarte kriegst ?
Geht sowas per USB ?


----------

